# Embarking upon a mission (and a half)



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, Dirge has inspired me into writing series of works. I was wondering what I should write on, when it hit me. I am going to write the entire detailed fluff behind my 11th Legion's disappearance, battles, and return to the Imperium, all from the view point of my new RP character, Vindarius (he is currently a dreadnought, but this will start with him as a marine). I shall use this as a base thread, and have links to all my work. It will be a trilogy of books, with each chapter being written seperately, so a very extensive works. So, here I go!]

Legion Of Vengeance : Contact Exodus V
Legion Of Vengeance II : Exterminatus
Legion Of Vengeance III : Return to Heresy


----------

